# Industry News: Sony’s New Alpha 7RV Camera Offers Next-Generation Autofocus Technologies Using an Advanced AI Processing Unit



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 26, 2022)

> New Artificial Intelligence (AI) Processing Unit Combined with 61 MP High Resolution Image Sensor and BIONZ XR™ Processing Engine Combine to Deliver Best-Ever Image Quality for an Alpha Body
> Sony announced the Alpha 7R V (model ILCE-7RM5) as the newest R series camera in its acclaimed line of Alpha mirrorless interchangeable lens cameras. The Alpha 7R V combines Sony’s highest resolution image sensor with a new AI (artificial intelligence) processing unit dedicated to AI-based image recognition – a first in any Alpha camera – as well as the powerful BIONZ XR™ image processing engine – a first in the “R” full-frame lineup. The combination of the high-resolution sensor and these processors enables new breakthroughs in subject recognition and capture for both still photography and video.
> “The newest addition to our Alpha 7R lineup is the perfect example of our relentless drive to develop industry-leading imaging technology,” said Yann Salmon Legagneur, Director of Product Marketing...



Continue reading...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2022)

This just in: Canon is d00med.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Oct 26, 2022)

I've never shot Sony's full frame cameras...and therefore have no real basis for commenting on this particular body and specifically, its autofocus features.

...but based on price this one is in the R5 range.

I look forward to seeing the R5 II specs!

Competition is a good thing...if nothing else for the comments here in CR!


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 26, 2022)

josephandrews222 said:


> I've never shot Sony's full frame cameras...and therefore have no real basis for commenting on this particular body and specifically, its autofocus features.
> 
> ...but based on price this one is in the R5 range.
> 
> ...


It seems like a minor upgrade for existing A7R4 users. Compared to R5 - battery life, cooling, EVF(higher res still nearly double battery life of 440 shots vs R5s 220) and MIMO wifi certainly are nice upgrades.


----------



## EOS (Oct 26, 2022)

Just watched the Gerald Undone review and the dual flippy screen looks _very_ cool. Tilts like an A1 or full range: “conventional tilting monitor with side-opening vari-angle flexibility”.
Also “an electronic viewfinder with 9.44 million dots” would not suck.
No word on my favorite niche feature, focus bracketing, but I’m not holding my breath. _(Edit: Apparently, my reading comprehension is terrible today.)_

The ALPHA 7RV also includes focus features that support high resolution including full-time DMF[x] (direct manual focus), and *focus bracketing], a highly requested capability that allows for focus stacked images*.
I do wish S would get rid of their obsession with CF Express Type-A cards.


----------



## Traveler (Oct 26, 2022)

That flip/tilt screen looks amazing and it would be the single reason for me to upgrade. Most of the times, I’d need just to flip and which is quite annoying with canon’s flip screen but I still prefer having that over just tilting one. 
But this Sony combines it all together. Easy to tilt up/down but still able to flip for vertical shots or a “selfie”.


----------



## xps (Oct 26, 2022)

Hmmm.
I do shoot with MK IV. Ordered it to lower weight for BIF (with the great Sony 200-600mm lens). But never been happy with a lot of noise. Really a lot. It is not a pleasure to run each photo in Topaz Denoise.
i was still hoping for an new sensor with lesser noise until today. But Sony improved some other specs. Cool ideas ( AF, Screen,...). But still this old fashioned outfit (just look at the sexy R3) and the narrow design that keeps handling not a pleasure for my big hands and old fingers.
So I´ll have a look on real reviews wether noise is still a problem at Iso >800.
Btw, I had no problem with the Af at BIF and small birds.


----------



## SwissFrank (Nov 24, 2022)

EOS said:


> *focus bracketing], a highly requested capability that allows for focus stacked images*.


I'm not sure that Canon couldn't deliver this as a software upgrade. I'd really like it.


----------



## Kit. (Nov 24, 2022)

SwissFrank said:


> I'm not sure that Canon couldn't deliver this as a software upgrade. I'd really like it.


What do you mean by that? R5 has focus bracketing (with most if not all RF lenses and with some EF ones).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 24, 2022)

SwissFrank said:


> I'm not sure that Canon couldn't deliver this as a software upgrade. I'd really like it.


The original R doesn’t have it, but every other R body starting from the RP has focus bracketing.


----------



## Jethro (Nov 24, 2022)

neuroanatomist said:


> The original R doesn’t have it, but every other R body starting from the RP has focus bracketing.


To the ongoing annoyance of many of us - the 5D IV (whose sensor ended up in the EOS R) had it too. I don't generally whinge about features being left out, especially of a high value (relatively low $) body like the EOS R, but this has always smarted. And it could (frankly) have been added with a simple firmware update.


----------

